# ملفات اكسل و ملفات تهم مهندس الانتاج



## mizo0o (14 أبريل 2011)

لاجل انا يتطور مهندس الانتاج يجب ان يتعلم من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة

و يجب ان ينظر اساليب المهندسين الناجحين وكيفية تخطيطهم لاعمالهم 

وان يطلع لابرز اخطائهم الذي عالجوها لذا في هذا الموضوع اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة فيه

من وضع ملفات اكسل وجداول تنظيم عمل لكي نتعلم ويتعلم الجميع طرق مختلفة لتنظيم العمل

ووضع كتب تفيد عمل مهندس الانتاج

ووضع ابرز المشاكل الذي واجهتم وكيفية تم علاجها

ارجو من كل مهندس يتمنى ان يتطور المهندس العربي المشاركة وعدم كتم العلم

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 يناير 2012)

حفظك الله يائاخي العزيز


----------



## غسان الشفيع (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 فبراير 2012)

ليه يا ريسبكتف تبتدي معانا بالحذاء حد داس لك على طرف
و الا ده اعلان
يارب يكون اعلان لأن كل الزملاء تعلموا زمان من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا و ليس سيدا 
لا تنسي انه يوجد من هم في عمر والدك


----------

